# Kubota AT70S Tiller



## oldschoolstihlguy (Apr 24, 2021)

Picked up a nice Kubota tiller that I’ve never seen before. AT70S for cheap and it’s a runner. Would like to find a service or owners manual for it if anyone might have one?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolstihlguy (May 26, 2021)

Anyone know where I could find a service manual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

